# Anyone lose their child/newborn from a teratoma(fatal brain tumor)?



## rileysmom061404 (Jun 22, 2005)

Has anyone or do you know of anyone who has lost their child/infant because of a teratoma? If so, pls contact me. My son died the day after he was born because of this kind of tumor. I've been searching and searching for any other moms out there who might have gone thru the same thing. If you have, pls contact me. Thanks..


----------



## rose987 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have just had a very similar experience. Does anyone have any information on this?
Thanks.


----------



## MamabearTo4 (May 31, 2006)

Unimaginable. I'm so sad for you both.


----------



## rose987 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm desperately trying to find other people who have lost a baby due to a brain tumor. It looks like this thread was started a few years ago. If anyone knows of someone, or has any info, please let me know. Thank you.
My son passed away on December 24, 2007. He was 24 days old. We miss him so much.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't know if this will be any help, but this site was recommended to me. It is a general site/forum for those who have lost an infant/child. Maybe you will find others who are experiencing the same as you.









http://www.missfoundation.org/forums/
http://www.missfoundation.org/forums...ct=Reg&CODE=00 (the actual page to register to view and post to the forum)


----------



## rose987 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for directing me to this website. It has already been helpful.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rose987* 
Thank you so much for directing me to this website. It has already been helpful.









Losing a baby is such a horrible thing for anyone to go through.







Many times the only comfort to be found is with others going through the same thing.


----------

